# MES - Mold



## hawkman (Jun 9, 2015)

Hate to admit it, but I have not used my MES in a couple of months and failed to clean it well. It has a mold growing inside. I have cleaned the grates, drip pan, and water pan well, but what should I do to clean the inside of the smoker itself?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 9, 2015)

Turn the smoker on at 275 and let it run for a couple three hours...   at that temp, everything is dead, botulism spores included...   leave the exhaust open while doing this....   then when it cools, there may be some loose stuff that can be whisked out with a paper towel...    I follow that procedure when I'm done smoking to kill everything while it is fresh...  then leave the exhaust open so the interior stays dry and no mold forms....    I have had mold form before I started doing this... especially if I sealed the smoker after use....


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 9, 2015)

You could also wipe it out with some vinegar after the burnout if there is some stuff left behind. I would avoid harsh chemicals but vinegar is fine.


----------



## daricksta (Jun 10, 2015)

I've never had this happen with my MES but it happens every year with my Weber charcoal kettle grill. Dave is right; the high heat will kill any nasties inside the smoker. With my grill I first spray cleaner on it, rinse and let dry, and then the cooking heat burns off everything inside that doesn't belong there. However, I spray cleaner inside my smoker because I don't want any residue to contaminate what I'm smoking. But with mold you'd probably have to, but use a non-toxic cleaner that wipes off easily and completely. The vinegar suggestion would work but also like Dave said, reseason the smoker at 275°.


----------



## hawkman (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the help - the MES is at 275 as we speak. Hopefully I will be more careful from now on.


----------

